# 12 week scan BOY or GIRL



## cash_june615

Any guesses? Thanks :)
This is the only ultrasound I have of my lil nugget.
 



Attached Files:







123.jpg
File size: 66.1 KB
Views: 67


----------



## LoraLoo

Boy!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm going to say girl based on where the placenta is and that the nub is parallel to the spine.


----------



## cash_june615

I love to hear your responses. Thank You :)


----------



## campn

I'm not so sure, I feel like the nub is pointing upwards a little but I'll go with girl :)


----------



## cash_june615

Any more guesses?


----------



## 3babesforme

that's def a boy!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## madseasons

Leaning WAY :blue: for this one. Nub looks like it's sticking straight up!


----------



## KylasBaby

Forehead and nub look :blue:


----------



## Avo82

BOY


----------



## Lucy3

Looks like a boy nub to me!


----------



## danijoanne

Boy xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

:blue:


----------



## Daisy29

Guessing bog


----------



## cash_june615

Here is a updated pic 13 weeks 5 days. It looks like the umbilical cord was covering the nub area any guesses based on the shape of the skull?

https://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh87/radders631/Mobile%20Uploads/image.jpg


----------



## karlilay

I think boy x


----------



## cash_june615

Alright Guys. Last Guesses?
I go in for a an gender ultrasound. Monday Morning. I can't wait :)


----------



## cash_june615

ITS A..........................





BOY!
Thank you everybody for all your responses. This is my first child and I couldn't be any happier. Its what my husband and I wanted. Super thrilled can't wait for November to get here


https://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh87/radders631/boy1.jpg

https://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh87/radders631/boy.jpg


----------



## Isme

Congratulations!!! How far along are you?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## WantaBelly

Its definitely a :blue:


----------

